# Hase Kettwiesel for Sale



## VJOCK (6 Mar 2021)

Hello all

I am selling one of my Kettwiesels 

This one I bought from one of the guys at London Recumbents (it was his).It has been serviced by them late last year and has done about 5 miles since. The youngest no longer wants to go on it as prefers cycling with mates on MTB

As the time of purchase I got a new front boom cut down so the eldest could ride it. I have retained the old boom as per the pictures
In its currently setup to fit someone from about 4’5”up to about 5’5” (estimates) Any taller and you will need to swap the boom out.
Specs are as follows
New Hase seat
New grips
Ultegra rear mech with Avid Rollamajig
Dura-Ace bar-end shifter
Avid BB7 discbrakes
Hase front hub
Hase Universal real hub
Hase differential - meaning both back wheels turn when you pedal.
HJC rims
Schwalbe marathon racer tyres- plenty of life in them.
New Chain SRAM PC971 chain.
Tandem Coupling to link other Hase Trikes at the rear (We did this frequently)
Flag
Mirror
Bottle cage
Standard mudguards (slight crack in one of them but still functions)

*Schlumpf Mountain-drive* with 170mm cranks. For those that don’t know this changes the gears by a factor of 2.5. It that doesn’t mean much - You could sort of align it with swapping from smallest chainring at front to the biggest chain ring at front on a 3 chainring front cassette on a traditional mountain or hybrid bike but just by pressing a button with the side of your foot at the end of the crank. It is amazing. Kids found it very useful in the chiltern hills and on the flats.

I can also include the Hase crank shorteners if required (for additional £50)
With hase crank shorteners (see pics) this reduces cranks to 140mm cranks and almost anything in between. great for little legs.

I have added bits to the trike so you can attach lights. I have also added cateye strada cadence computer and that comes with the Trike.

The differential and mountain drive make this fairly special and with both booms and crank shorteners suitable for a variety of users and abilities. For kids it grows with them.

There are various few scratches and marks etc but to be expected. We have never had an issue with it and is always stored indoors and typically used in warmer months. All in circa 500 miles done on it.

This is great for kids or indeed adults. My youngest migrated from the Hase Trets to this and has now overcome his balance issues and so is off on MTBs with mates now. He loved his time on it but sadly does not want to use it anymore.

Located in Bucks
Not something I’d be keen on posting!!

Looking for circa £1750.
Planning to put this on ebay on Monday


----------



## Gastroped (16 Apr 2021)

Good Evening' VJOCK,
Is this machine still available? How flexible would your price be? - it's just that I'm up in the Far North, beyond the border so a bit of a distance issue for me.
Thank you.


----------



## 3wielfiets (12 Oct 2022)

Hello VJOCK,

I am new to Cycle Chat and have yet to post my introduction, but I saw your message from a year and a half ago, but do you still have the bike for sale?

Sincerely,
Jan Gerhard Aalbers
Zwolle [Dutch]


----------



## VJOCK (12 Oct 2022)

Hi 
I sold it but i do have two other ones im selling as we are not using them as much as they deserve. 
If you are specifically looking at the green one i saw it on ebay last week. Might still be there


----------



## 3wielfiets (13 Oct 2022)

VJOCK said:


> Hi
> I sold it but i do have two other ones im selling as we are not using them as much as they deserve.
> If you are specifically looking at the green one i saw it on ebay last week. Might still be there



Thank you for your response,

I have 2 KETTWIESELS myself, one for summer and one for winter .....
But I loved the blue one of your Ad. Unfortunately!

Sincerely,

Jan Gerhard Aalbers


----------

